# P0102 code with maf



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

iv got a 2000 vw jetta 2.0 5speed problem is it was throwing a p0102 low air circuit code somthing or other so after reserching for i bit i concluded that it was a bad maf bought a new bosch maf off line pluged it in and it ran like compleat crap! when i unplug it the car runs better so i drove it with the maf unpluged cel on for over a year like that now it emissions time! so i did some reserch and the part they sent me had diff part numbers so went out and bought a nother maf from a local vw audi shop part numbers matches but there is now vw symblos and audi symblos or a vw part number but has the same fing prob i plug it in and it runs like **** iv drained the ecu for an hour or more with the pos and neg clamps touching and drove the car for 2 days running like piss hoping the paramiters would reset but no luck now its just throwing randome multi cylyndere miss fire cylinder 1 2 and 3 misfire is it possible they sent me a nother bad maf or wrong part number again im stumped! as far as i know there are no vacume leaks and the maf is brand new it has a new coil thats maybe a year old, brand new radiator, temp sensor, thermo switch for the fan, thermostat, plugs are 2 yrs old same for plugs. brand new fuel filter!


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

iv also replaced the vacuum hose to the fuel pressure regulator and checked for vacuum leaks around the intake manifold gasket and injector seals with starting fluid and propain! with no luck any body have any ideas on other prone to vacuum leaks?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What codes are you getting now besides misfires? Be warned, driving with MAF disconnected for a year can definitely destroy a catalytic converter.

Sounds like a classic case of cheap Chinese MAF. Get an OE one from your local VW dealer. Give them the VIN, not the part number.


----------



## CarbonVW (Nov 7, 2012)

The 'parameters' will never reset. It's measuring the amount of air it's using those 'parameters' won't change unless its tuned. If the MAF is new I would still bet it's ok but I would get an OEM part. Need to show the rest of the codes as well.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

CarbonVW said:


> The 'parameters' will never reset. It's measuring the amount of air it's using those 'parameters' won't change unless its tuned. If the MAF is new I would still bet it's ok but I would get an OEM part. Need to show the rest of the codes as well.


I think he meant monitors, not parameters.

There are many clone Bosch MAF's out there. This would definitely not be the first time I've seen a non-OE MAF cause a problem.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought the part from a vw specilest called hallsey auto in Portland OR 
the part says Bosch and the partnumber matches the oem part number but the weird thing is the oem one has a second number under the part number with vw and Audi symbols the new mad just has part number... no other numbers or vw symbols did they sell me a cheap knock off? 
o and the new codes with new maf are 
p0303
p0302
p0300 
and a.multiple miss fire code can't rember the number off hand


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin said:


> did they sell me a cheap knock off?


Yes.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

well I called back the place I bought the maf and he says only the stock part off the car origanly has the vw and Audi symbols and when you replace it the new Bosch won't have any symbols? I paid normal price 110 bucks I think so I didn't think it was a cheap knock off but he said I can send it back and if it's bad he will give me my money back but if the sensor is good there is no refund  just seems weird to not have any vw Audi symbols


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Post pics of the sensor and numbers.

A genuine Bosch sensor might not have VW/Audi logos on it, but I assure you it's not $110. It lists for over $300 I believe, their cost would be more than $110.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

ok that's crazy expensive i bought the most expensive one the shop had! I'll uplode pic of sensor in 3hrs when I get home! thanks for info! o just an update I pulled the top half of intake off and replaced injector seals and intake gasket as I was told this is were some vacuum leaks happen but didn't solve the problem! the oil filler seal around the valve cover looks a little worn I will be replacing this next. does this prob sound like a vacuum leak?


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

here is a thought... when i plug in the old oem maf the car runs fine it just throws the p0102 code but when I plug In the new maf it runs like **** but if it runs ok with old maf then we are not looking for A vacuum leak... right? just a thought. the new maf just has to be bad or faulty...any way to test the sensor itself? iv already checked volts and ohms from the ecu...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

If the old MAF runs good and throws the code, and the replacement MAF makes the car run like crap, the replacement MAF is worse than the (faulty) original.

Get one from the dealer. The OE one is definitely $200 better than the $110 Chinese POS these people sold you.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

If you get a new OEM, not just OEM supplier maf, it will have vw/audi symbols. The best way to get a dependable maf is to go through the dealer. When dealing in aftermarket or 3rd party sources you may not be getting what you think. The actual maf cartridge might be a Chinese knock off while the barrel looks legit. That being said, remove the throttle body intake pipe and open up the throttle plate. Look at the wall right were the plate would rest and see if there is a noticeable ridge built up. Clean it up using a throttle body cleaner and toothbrush, off the car. Reinstall, erase the faults, reset throttle body adaptation basic settings 60 and put it all back together. Drive it and see if the fault stores again. I've seen this fault stored when the throttle body is at its max adaptation and the maf value is still low simply because the clearance between the throttle plate and body becomes too small, restricting flow at idle.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

ok i understand all but the throttle adaption settings do I do this by draining the ecu by touching the neg and pos wires?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Throttle adaptation is performed with VCDS or a dealer-level scan tool. You cannot do it any other way. However, it is basic setting 098 for AEG. 060 is for DBW engines.

Usually P0102 is a bad maf or connection, dirty TB's will more often throw lean or throttle faults.

Yes, China will "remanufacture" Bosch MAF's with cheap internals, so on the outside it may even look OE, but be junk. Seen it more times than I can count, seen it throw good professional technicians way off course too. Going through the dealer is the only way to be 100% sure you're getting the correct part.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Hay thanks guys I got all my money back on that Chinese Bosch maf headed to dealer tomorrow to buy a true oem maf ill keep you updated! Should i expect a rough idle for The First couple min? Any thing special i may not be Doing i was told not to Press throttle for First couple min is this true?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Install it, clear the codes, and go. That's it.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Well bad news I bought the oem maf from dealer for 209$ and it still runs like **** when i plug it in. Same rough idel and misfire on exceleration I'm stumped I don't know y it runs fine with old maf but throws this p0102 code but I buy a brand new one and it runs way worse. And b4 you say falty maf this is the 3 one I've recently purchased and all of them run the exact same way. Any ideas b4 I light this bitch on fire? :banghead:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Does it still run better with the MAF unplugged?

Verify connection at MAF, and all MAF-related wiring.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes car runs better still without the new maf but with new maf it throws these codes now 
P 0300 random misfire 
P0303 cyl 3 misfire 
P0302 cyl 3 misfire 
P0303 cyl 3 misfire 
Also all moniters were lit up but the 
02s 
CAT 
EVA 
Those were flashing. 
I just dont know y the car runs fine with the old maf it just throws the code p0102 I would totally justdrive it as is but I gotta pass deq now so gotta get the CEL off and I will buy any body who can fig this out a case of :beer: if there ever in the Portland or area!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

O2 and CAT monitors will not pass unless MAF is functioning properly and there are no misfires. 

You need to get your hands on VCDS and do some diagnostic work. Something isn't right here. 

Check the locator thread in the Vag-Com forum, type in your zip code, there are many people willing to help for a case of beer. If you can get a good VCDS scan (one with old MAF, one with new OE MAF), I can try to help, but without going beyond the scope of generic OBDII or physically seeing the car there's not much else I can offer at this point.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't got it on vagcom yet but changed plugs the old ones were pretty fowled out but in doing this no change accured but notice if I unplugged 1 or 4 at the coil the spark arcs all over but on 2 and 3 the idel does drop but its not arcing like 1 and 4 could the. Coil be going bad and just getting weak signal or does the maf control anything with the coil?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

A bad coil can certainly cause misfires, yes.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

But how can we relate the week spark to the maf bc we know it doesn't miss fire with the old maf so what does the maf controll that also ties in with the spark or coil?


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok but. How does that tie in with the maf bc we know it doesn't miss fire with the old maf


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Offhand I don't know. Hard to say without physically seeing the car at this point. 

Get a VCDS scan if you can. Also numbers from measuring block 032.


----------



## SicilianSpeed42 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have dealt with my fair share of 1.8T MAF issues over the years, most of those were solved with a good cleaning or a replacement but I just ran into a case similar to this on my brothers 01 AWW. He cheaped out and bought an advance reman which did not clear the issue, so I told him to spring for the OEM part with no better luck. I had him send me a pic of the install so see if perhaps he either left the hose clamp off or forgot to attch the MAF to the airbox (I would not put this past him). I blew the picture up on my monitor and the install was good but the female connector looked like hell! All sorts of green corrosion in there, and this explains why even an OEM replacement did not help. 

I was able to clean the pin sockets up really nice with a set of these terminal cleaners got from the tool truck seen here http://ipatools.com/products/index.php/diamond-grip-terminal-cleaners.html Basically these are diamond coated tweezers in three different sizes which take corrosion out of both male and female flat spade terminals. Once I got the crud off, I hit it with some electrical contact cleaner and cleared the code. Approx 2 mos. ago and still no codes or stalling. 

Moral of the story, check your female connector for corrosion!


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks but I wish it was that easy


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

So I got the car to finally throw a diff code this time it showed the camshaft position sensor so I got to looking pulled the cam off and the sensor was in pieces... It wore down the lobes the sensor picks up and now I gotta replace the sensor and cam gear looks like I need another 6 pack tonight!


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Well got the cam position sensor out... it fell to pieces....rubbed two of the lobes off the cam gear pisition piece that's attached to the cam gear so spent 60 on cam position sensor spent 82 on the new cam gear. Started it up ideled rough but after driving it idel well and no check engine light....so hopefully I can drive it tomorrow without throwing a code! Thanks for all the helpfull ideas


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

Well check engine lights back on got randome misfire,cylinder 2 misfire,cylender 3 miss fire but car seems to run a lot better with the New maf and cam position sensor and cam gear.. but it idled hard and miss fires on starts but under load it smoothes out any ideas


----------

